# Looking for land near Lee county



## jh0715 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello looking for some land for lease for the 2010 season. Father of 2 boys who dont wanna go with me anymore because we dont see anything.(lol) Just trying to get a head start for next year. May consider joining club if its not one with 100s of rules. Thanks, Jason


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jh0715 (Feb 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Mar 3, 2010)

Man it looks like its gonna be harder than i thought to find some land lol. Anybody?


----------



## RReynolds74 (Mar 4, 2010)

*RReynolds74*

Yea, it is very hard.  I started another thread hope to get more contacts and even jump my price per acre to $20.00.  Nothing yet.


----------



## jh0715 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok thanks but man 20 per acre is steep lol.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Mar 22, 2010)

*RReynolds74*

I sent you a pm.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am looking as well if you guys come up with a lease near albany.


----------



## jh0715 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok Brian will get in touch with you if i can find anything. If you find anything please keep me in mind also.


----------



## jh0715 (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Apr 18, 2010)

i see land for lease everywhere in Ga. but nothing near me lol. Anybody out there know of anything? Thanks!


----------

